# Any mercedes engine nuts



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Been looking a merc motorhome reg 2003 although tyres dated 2001 so I presume the engine must also be this date.

Merc 2.7cdi did 2 engine variants it looks like 2000-2003 OM612 and 2004-2006 OM647.

I presume the one I,ve looked at is the OM612 I have asked for the engine VIN which I then maybe able to find out.

The bit I can find says the OM647 was fitted with turbo resonators that were known to crack at the seam causing limp home mode although this engine is slightly better in a couple more ways.

You can tell by the intake manifold it says.

The OM612 is a little more simplistic

ESP was standard from 2004, something I never looked at on the dash, so this one won't have it.

Anybody know what I,m talking about and is there much difference between these 2 variants.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it was registered in 2003 then I would say it is at least 12 months older than that. But best to check the Vin number with main merc dealers.As not sure if the wheels were swapped at anytime.

cabby


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

just about every item on modern vehicles has a date stamp on them 
be it a water pump , a piece of plastic trim or hose

with the factories building them using "just in time " methodology you should find most of the component dates with 2 to 3 weeks of each other 

my Sprinter has components with dates 52/07 & 01/08

so week 52 of 2007 & first week of 2008 so I assume it was built very early in January 2008 then shipped to Frankia for the motorhome conversion & I got it in May 2008


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It was built in 2001 so is the OM612 version I have just found out.

What that means engineering/mechanically wise I,m not sure, just that the tyres are dated 35/01 so 35th week of 2001 which sounds correct.

So no ESP but still don't really know if one engine variant I better than the other.

Will research a little more.


Paul.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I would have to change those tyres if I bought it

Have you come across this forum. Www.Sprinter-source.com. ?

Very useful


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After reading your post I am of the opinion that the earlier one would be best. Methinks you are not sure of the vehicle and are looking for positives to confirm it would be a sensible purchase.
Well one has to take chances in life so make your mind up.
All I can say is that if I was in your shoes I would have it on my drive by now doing all the jobs that I could before passing it over to a garage to do the thing I had no idea or tools to do.
Then over to France to have the layout changed to my spec,although it is close to being ideal, just a bigger fridge/freezer.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

trek said:


> I would have to change those tyres if I bought it
> 
> Have you come across this forum. Www.Sprinter-source.com. ?
> 
> Very useful


Yes tyres a priority Trek.

Have been looking at the sprinter forum.

Got a link from that and put the VIN number in, the engine is indeed 2001 it comes up with D-70546 Stuttgart it says.

Shame it doesn't have ESP though.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

cabby said:


> After reading your post I am of the opinion that the earlier one would be best. Methinks you are not sure of the vehicle and are looking for positives to confirm it would be a sensible purchase.
> Well one has to take chances in life so make your mind up.
> All I can say is that if I was in your shoes I would have it on my drive by now doing all the jobs that I could before passing it over to a garage to do the thing I had no idea or tools to do.
> Then over to France to have the layout changed to my spec,although it is close to being ideal, just a bigger fridge/freezer.
> ...


Yes the bigger fridge freezer would have been nice, would be hard to change to it though as oven straight above it. You would have to re arrange things but quite possible from what you say Cabby about the construction.

Paul.


----------

